# Top Gear Tonight



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So whats on tonight?
Jeremy and Richard have an enormous argument, James May tries to put an end to Bank Holiday traffic jams, and heir to the throne of Wogan and 24-carat petrolhead, Chris Evans makes a return to the Top Gear track.

Jeremy and Richard try to settle a long standing debate, namely, which company has, above all others, made the greatest number of truly brilliant cars. Of course, by 'debate' we actually mean a massive shouting match with much name-calling - splendid.

Meanwhile, James continues Top Gear's turbulent relationship with caravanning. This time he's trying to find a way for you to transport your beige wonder to the campsite without bringing complete misery to everyone else on the road. If you've been reading the papers over the past couple of months, you might know that James' solution doesn't go entirely to plan. But as we know, that's when the Top Gear magic really happens.
Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/show/next_episode.shtml

I hope its better this week.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah hopefully its a lot better than last weeks


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

I do hope its better than last weeks as that was an aweful epiode, but saying that the first episode was awesome..


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I always enjoy TG and looking forward to later


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn sight better than that Fifth Gear shte


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Have enjoyed the last two shows so I'm sure tonights show will be know different


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I am just hopeful that Claude Makalale's will be one of this series's stars in a car


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

flaming marvelous innit!! the green mile on the other side at the same time and no way of recording either, decisions decisions!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> flaming marvelous innit!! the green mile on the other side at the same time and no way of recording either, decisions decisions!!


not what I would do, but you could watch green mile and as soon as it finishes watch top gear on i-player.

anyway I didn't think last weeks was great so hoping its a real treat tonight!!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

ianrobbo1 said:


> flaming marvelous innit!! the green mile on the other side at the same time and no way of recording either, decisions decisions!!


Think it's repeated on BBC2 on Tuesday night at about 7pm, if I remember correctly. :thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

agh
i cant get bbc 1,2 or three 
why is my signal so bad


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I though last weeks was really funny though.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PMSL,

Stephen Hawkings gag was pretty funny :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was very good.I want a.....


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Starting to think it's loosing the plot, flicked over tonight as I thought it was boring.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It wasn't as good as last weeks but it was good none the less


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How good did this little brute sound?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

watched the gear, found it amusing, now watching the green mile dont appear to have missed much!! :thumb: thanks for the suggestions lads!!:thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Parked next to me in the members car park, at the wilton house supercar festival a few months ago,although he has obviously changed the graphics on the fulvia since my pics were taken.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> Parked next to me in the members car park, at the wilton house supercar festival a few months ago,although he has obviously changed the graphics on the fulvia since my pics were taken.


Lovely:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Wouldnt mind one of these myself.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i think last nights was the least funniest in the new series but still good


----------

